

[SLIDES] Building a Hacker Culture in Uruguay - old_sound
http://www.slideshare.net/rabble/building-a-hacker-culture-in-uruguay-oscon-2011

======
landhar
Any chance that we might get the transcript of the presentation ? Or any
context around it ?

